# SCRog Tips and Questions!



## HobbyHigh (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, im buying a WaterFarm 8 bucket system but only goiong to use 6 ( if that is possible ) I have one 600 Watt Hortilux HPS Bulb W/ a Yield Master2 Reflector and EconoGro Ballast. Also be using Co2. The wire I'll be using is a plastic square pattern or chicken wire (2 inch holes) I'll be using a box that is 5x5x7 in demension everything Mylar top to bottom. I'll be growing a Gravity strain which is an Indica from 3 seeds which im planing to grow then clone from.

*1st Question* is there enough room in there to fit my 6 buckets, light/s, table, rez, screen setup and maybe a Dehumidifier?

*2nd Question* is that how large of a screen am i goging to be using to grow all 6 of my plants or do I need to make a bigger box or less buckets?

*3rd Question* is that will just one 600 Watt HPS bulb do the trick or should i go out and buy another 600 Watt set up (or even 2 400 Watt HPS insted of the two 600 HPS)

*4th Question* is that where should I cut the tips from the plant before i put it under the screen and veg out some more. And how tall should they be before I do this?

*5th Question* is what would the yield be looking like with a setup like this. Aiming for 4+ Ounces... Research said on this strain says big yield but i dont think they meant in SCRog terms... 

The rest of the questions I'll post once I'm under way but any opinions, advice, or even questions to me about my setup *WILL HELP!*


----------



## growwars (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, I haven&#8217;t used the scrog method yet but I plan to very soon and have been doing a lot of research.

For starters a 600w light will cover a area of 1 x 1m to 1.2 x 1.2m with a good quality reflector (I am from the UK so can't comment on the brand you are using) so your screen should also be about this size. With that in mind I would reduce the number of plants to 4 and opt for a waterfarm 4 bucket system.

One 600w light should be efficient for the space you plan to grow in as you will need the extra space to maintain the plants.

I don't quite understand your 4th question but if you are talking about topping then it depends how large you are going to grow the plant. For your size grow I would top at either the 4th or the 6th node and train the branches in a x or *. The screen should be about 70% full before you switch to 12/12 (depending on the strain used).

With the right environment you could expect to yield 20 Oz+ from a single 600w lamp using the scrog method.

Here&#8217;s a few links with some good information on scrog, modding waterfarms and what can be achieved with the right environment and skills.


http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=58558&hl=


----------



## nathenking (Aug 5, 2008)

bump, would like to know also


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, im buying a WaterFarm 8 bucket system but only goiong to use 6 ( if that is possible ) I have one 600 Watt Hortilux HPS Bulb W/ a Yield Master2 Reflector and EconoGro Ballast. Also be using Co2. The wire I'll be using is a plastic square pattern or chicken wire (2 inch holes) I'll be using a box that is 5x5x7 in demension everything Mylar top to bottom. I'll be growing a Gravity strain which is an Indica from 3 seeds which im planing to grow then clone from.

*1st Question* is there enough room in there to fit my 6 buckets, light/s, table, rez, screen setup and maybe a Dehumidifier?

you need to define the footprint of your light/hood, and then continue your plans from that number, taking into account anything else that is needed. 

*2nd Question* is that how large of a screen am i goging to be using to grow all 6 of my plants or do I need to make a bigger box or less buckets?

see above answer.

*3rd Question* is that will just one 600 Watt HPS bulb do the trick or should i go out and buy another 600 Watt set up (or even 2 400 Watt HPS insted of the two 600 HPS)

personally, i'd go with 400 watts. unless your box is set-up just right, you'll get too hot. controlling the temps. of a 400 watter is "much" easier.

*4th Question* is that where should I cut the tips from the plant before i put it under the screen and veg out some more. And how tall should they be before I do this?

topping in a scrog isn't necessary. you'll have plenty of growth tips soon enough. that's the whole purpose of a scrog. exposing "all" of your growth tips to the same (or close to it) amount of light. you need a good 8-10" of open space between the top of your containers and the bottom of your screen. this gives you enough room to et in there and take care of business. i.e. trimming, training and feeding.

*5th Question* is what would the yield be looking like with a setup like this. Aiming for 4+ Ounces... Research said on this strain says big yield but i dont think they meant in SCRog terms...

i have a friend that runs a 400 watt scrog and regularly yields (dry) 1.5 lbs. scrog is a big yielder.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 19, 2008)

600 watt will be enough in your space.
just find out how much your plants stretch once in 12/12 thats one of the big probs you need to know.
if everthings good 1watt/1g


----------



## RAT (Aug 19, 2008)

If there are 4 plants that have been 18/6 for 6 weeks, and they have been 12/12 for four days now. Could you possibly put a screen over them by placing the branches carefully through the holes in the wire? Or is it to late and would it reduce or increase my yield?


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 20, 2008)

RAT said:


> If there are 4 plants that have been 18/6 for 6 weeks, and they have been 12/12 for four days now. Could you possibly put a screen over them by placing the branches carefully through the holes in the wire? Or is it to late and would it reduce or increase my yield?


well just space the nodes out a little, as they flower they can handle stress (that is why you an clone two weeks into flower latest about and not hurt your yield to much and it not far into flowerin yet) so bend em all out now not to much but you can do alot and they will heal.
This isnt reccomeded though.


----------



## bfq (Aug 20, 2008)

5 foot by 5 foot by 7 foot? that is a huge area for 6 plants under ScrOG.

600 watts should do 6 plants very very nicely, specially if you keep the light as close to the buds as possible. 

i have been ScrOGging for months now and like it a lot. keeps my plants under 8 inches from the soil which is important in my microgrow area... which is about 4 foot by 2 foot by 2.5 foot high... i have about 600 watts going, but CFL... i yield about 20 grams per plant now and as my materials and experience get better so do my yields... my next trick is to get some good nutes and i think that my very well double my yield judging by how scrawny my buds are.

anyway, i have to keep each plant small due to my space and the fact that i try and pull a harvest each month out of my grow. each plant gets about a gallon of soil and has about 16 inches of square screen over it with 2 inch gaps. 

i run mother plants and pull clones 2 weeks before i want to put them in flower because i run soil and cloning is nowhere near as fast or reliable using soil over hydro methods. when i put the plants into the ScrOG they sit just below the screen and grow up into it. i tried vegging with LST before putting under a screen but that is a pain in the ass to get the long branches weaved through the screen without damaging them. if i ran a bigger ScrOG i am sure it wouldnt be an issue though.

i like ScrOG a LOT but i am under the impression that i could get much better yields from more conventional grow methods... no data yet on that though just going by my grows in the past with larger area. with 7 foot of height, i would definitely be thinking more along the lines of SOG unless you are keeping your plant limit down due to being a "legal" MM grower.

what i hate about ScrOG is getting to all of the plant area is virtually impossible, specially in a teeny grow environment. running hydroponic will remove a couple of the issues though like not being able to water evenly. dead leaves towards the end of the grow still taunt from the middle area though.

in my experience with ScrOG one of the things that is VERY important to plan for is cleaning. 

a ScrOG is a nasty way to grow for reasons stated above and also because it is problematic to move around. in my old grows i could move all the plants easily from the room and scrub as needed... with the ScrOG this takes work and i may very well be damaging the plants as i move them.

unless you cut the screen at the end of the grow, harvesting is also interesting as you get the buds out 

as for topping, i have found that it is much better to top in veg than flower. so top them as soon as possible in flower and then give them 3-5 more days before you put them to flower.


----------



## nz green (May 16, 2009)

whens the best time to top your plants for scrog i have to white rhinos in 30 littr bucket on a top feeding recycle system with a 50litre rez there a bot 8 to 10 inches now never done scrog b4 i hav little head space bot 6ft


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 10, 2009)

RAT said:


> If there are 4 plants that have been 18/6 for 6 weeks, and they have been 12/12 for four days now. Could you possibly put a screen over them by placing the branches carefully through the holes in the wire? Or is it to late and would it reduce or increase my yield?


Just did it, no prob! Bit of yellow from leaf damage but doing just fine.

Click https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/199600-under-cabin-woods-ak-auh.html

Give it a look.

The odds are very good that by doing so you will increase your yield. The key would be to spread out the growth that you already have, as you place the screen over it. Allowing light to areas that would otherwise be below another leaf, branch, bud site, etc. The object is to create a uniform plane of which you deliver an equal amount of lumens across. The yeild increase would not so much come from new growth/bud sites, but from the equal oportunity your buds have to increase to the same size as one another. (no more big bud on top, little ones below)

Peace, 
Woodsman


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 10, 2009)

Hobbyhigh,

Scroging an area of this size is absolutely just fine. You could do it with 6 plants 10 plants or just one. There is no limit to scroging. What does limit you however is the foot print your hood will produce, and the distance from the light you can be before loosing lumens. If you were to use a two light system with the area you are talking about, you would be doing just fine. I happen to be doing about the same size area with two 400watt lights. You are welcome to check out my thread, post, ask questions, etc.

Take your time filling your scrog and you will be more than happy with the results. (Good rule of thumb: Flower between 60-80% filled screen depending on strain stretch.) What I cannot give much advice on is the hydroponics being used. I Do suggest to folks that they leave room under the screen for manicuring and watering, obviously watering room will not be of concern, however being able to manage the under side of the screen is important. Take care, good luck, and good growing!
 Peace!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 10, 2009)

bfq said:


> 5 foot by 5 foot by 7 foot? that is a huge area for 6 plants under ScrOG.
> 
> 600 watts should do 6 plants very very nicely, specially if you keep the light as close to the buds as possible.
> 
> ...


 

Need to do a bit of reading pal!


----------



## killahd (May 6, 2011)

hey guys not sure if you are still around
but you should always let your plants heal after topping or trimming for 2 WEEKS before putting to flower. and def DONT cut em in flower time or the plant may get stressed and turn out hermie.


----------

